# Mermaid Betta



## Maze01 (Nov 8, 2020)

Saw Petco selling Mermaid Bettas, are these a “new” type of betta or are they a certain type a betta with a different characteristic… and Petco is marketing them as a ”new” breed?
Can someone tell me more about the Mermaid Betta? Are they all the same color ?Are there differences in males and females other than size? Are they delicate or hardy?
Thanks
Jenn


----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

Sounds like a commercial thing to me unless it's a new mutation on a tail type. I haven't seen anything about it, but it sounds interesting. I will keep looking. Dr. Martin Brammah's book, The Betta Bible, has a pic of a swordtail betta, which is very different looking as an example of how breeders are always trying to breed out something new.

If you see another one, could you post a pic? I would love to see one...


----------



## Crayawns (7 mo ago)

It is what petco calls a specific coloring of veil tail bettas. They seem to sell four now: blue, red , “mermaid” pink/ blue marble or bicolor veiltail and what they call “cambodian” which is just a pastel veil tail. Only petco uses this term.

they recently removed mermaid from their website and subbed it with cambodian. But I have been seeing mermaid in my store still.
Just like they call mustard gas type coloring “paradise bettas” now at petco.

care is the same as all veil tails. Their tails are not as heavy as the more popular tails of the moment and are kind of classic, original pet store betta. Females have smaller finS than males. It is my understanding they are no longer shown. Personally, I like veil tails. Just do a google search to see the differences. Care is like all bettas.


----------



## Maze01 (Nov 8, 2020)

Crayawns said:


> It is what petco calls a specific coloring of veil tail bettas. They seem to sell four now: blue, red , “mermaid” pink/ blue marble or bicolor veiltail and what they call “cambodian” which is just a pastel veil tail. Only petco uses this term.
> 
> they recently removed mermaid from their website and subbed it with cambodian. But I have been seeing mermaid in my store still.
> Just like they call mustard gas type coloring “paradise bettas” now at petco.
> ...


thanks for your reply!


----------



## ABrowne39 (6 mo ago)

Rose of sharon said:


> Sounds like a commercial thing to me unless it's a new mutation on a tail type. I haven't seen anything about it, but it sounds interesting. I will keep looking. Dr. Martin Brammah's book, The Betta Bible, has a pic of a swordtail betta, which is very different looking as an example of how breeders are always trying to breed out something new.
> 
> If you see another one, could you post a pic? I would love to see one...


I actually just bought one today, still called mermaid in the store, but can’t really find anything online about it. Agree it must just be a petco term. Here’s my new guy though!


Rose of sharon said:


> Sounds like a commercial thing to me unless it's a new mutation on a tail type. I haven't seen anything about it, but it sounds interesting. I will keep looking. Dr. Martin Brammah's book, The Betta Bible, has a pic of a swordtail betta, which is very different looking as an example of how breeders are always trying to breed out something new.
> 
> If you see another one, could you post a pic? I would love to see one...


----------



## Crayawns (7 mo ago)

Lovely little guy. I would love to see how he grows out. I always wondered if there was marble gene involved or a stable “butterfly” bicolor. I always appreciate the elegance of classic veil tails.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Beautiful boy! Veiltails are my favourites.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

@Maze01 It appears "Mermaid" is a trade name for a bi-colored Veiltail Betta. Not a new species or color.


----------



## Maze01 (Nov 8, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> @Maze01 It appears "Mermaid" is a trade name for a bi-colored Veiltail Betta. Not a new species or color.


Thank you!


----------



## ABrowne39 (6 mo ago)

Posting an updated pic of my mermaid. His top fin hasn’t ever perked up, been drooped over like that since I got him. I’m guessing from the way he was transported to the store. Named him Darryl (hope y’all pick up on the reference there).


----------



## samanthawallent (2 mo ago)

ABrowne39 said:


> I actually just bought one today, still called mermaid in the store, but can’t really find anything online about it. Agree it must just be a petco term. Here’s my new guy though!
> 
> View attachment 1044355


I bought one about a month ago and he looked exactly like that. He is now very big and has insain fins. He's gorgeous and has so much energy and I will be giving him a 14 gallon soon. So dont plan on him staying little for ever, or even for a while. These arnt the greatest pictures and his fins weren't even fully fanned out but hes my beautiful boy.


----------

